# 5 weeks Sus 325



## Ms Tug Pilot (May 16, 2011)

I been takin Sus 325 by Biogen aint gained a lb havent noticed ne changes except cant sleep what should i do keep takin it r throw it away


----------



## Digitalash (May 16, 2011)

sry bro but that seems to be the norm for biogen....

not sure what you should do really, I doubt they'd give you your money back


----------



## Imosted (May 16, 2011)

nobody asks this but what do you eat? how is your diet? How much you using? i*f you increased your calorie intake to 500-1000 extra calories a day(you are supposed to do this), even if the  sustanon is bunk you should gain weight, Steroids do not magically make you gain weight FYI it helps you build muscle using those extra calories you eat.*


----------



## Ms Tug Pilot (May 16, 2011)

Aint worried about the money!! Jus dont want 2 be injecting junk into my body


----------



## Ms Tug Pilot (May 16, 2011)

Well i took Test Cyp by freeman labs 5 weeks i had gained 6 pds went up 30 ibs on bench


----------



## Ms Tug Pilot (May 16, 2011)

Imosted u takin Biogen


----------



## Darkcity (May 16, 2011)

Bin that shit bro! you should be having some sides geesh. have you not read the threads on that place. But you know it wouldnt matter anyways alot of guys would vouch and say its great just due to them receiving a package in the mail


----------



## Imosted (May 16, 2011)

I started 3 weeks ago to give those fuckers a try, i cant say if it is properly dosed but it works for me, i Cant sleep at night, i sweat like a pig, maybe 3-4 hours a night of sleep if i dont take my sleeping pills. i am not saying you lying, probably you know your shit and your diet is on point, if not then fuck them as everyone else says


----------



## Imosted (May 16, 2011)

PS i wouldn't advise anyone to order from them from all the negative feed back but
I believe it is my luck that the vial i am using out of 4(hope the rest is as good as first one) i ordered is working my libido is up, i cant sleep and i sweat like a pig.


----------



## Ms Tug Pilot (May 16, 2011)

Read my last post about not sleepin n i wake up sweatin


----------



## Imosted (May 16, 2011)

Bro that's a side effect of Gear, how is your libido if you dont mind me asking and how often and how much gear are you injecting?


----------



## Ms Tug Pilot (May 16, 2011)

Its great for few days after injection then it wears off im takin 500 a week


----------



## Imosted (May 16, 2011)

you injection 3-4 times a week or once?
Generally it is suggested to use 250 mg every other day, so it is kinda like
1 cc Monday 1cc Wednesday 1 cc Friday 1 cc Sunday for the 325 lets say you should be injecting .80-.75cc EOD


----------



## Ms Tug Pilot (May 16, 2011)

Jus 2 injection a week!! I got some T 400 from em that looks good the Sus 325 looks like water but everybody says its jus the oil


----------



## Imosted (May 16, 2011)

Only thing i can tell you is, you already have this shit whether it is bunk or legit, use it but use it the proper way, if it is bunk and doesn't work then fuck biogen and never order again.
Again use it the proper way. you still have more vials, starting from today use .80 cc every other day as i told you Monday,wed, Friday, sunday, and so on.
And eat around 3500-4000 calories a day(but not just junk, a good clean diet), even its bunk you will gain weight (mass) just because your daily calorie intake is above you maintenance.


----------



## bigrene (May 16, 2011)

Its fucking  junk the deca 600 a week mind you normally 300-400 did wonders this did nothing for my joints or size actually elbow felt real dry no gain 2 bottles of that  3 bottles of their cutblend 400 2 bottles of prop and a bottle of sus all in less than 2months with a whopping 4lb. gain. and mind you I was at a low starting weight normally would have gained about 15lbs from weight I started. COULDN'T HAVE BEEN ANY WORST I WOULD NOT REFER TO THAT JUNK AS GEAR BUT COOKING OIL WITH LOT OF FOOD DYE. What's up with all those excessively colored oils, maybe it's oil paint. What a joke


----------



## unstoppable26 (May 17, 2011)

Yeah man I am on week three of the sust masteron and winny. Absolutely nothing whatsoever. As far as calories being high and or diet being in check both have been in place well before my cycle. I was warned by a buddy about them and I wanted to see on my own. If other companies shipped like they do then the world would be a perfect place. It took only three days to get to my place WOW. At least I got it is the only plus haha. You all have been warned. This shit is nothing more then a well packaged F-U.


----------



## Imosted (May 17, 2011)

unstoppable26 said:


> Yeah man I am on week three of the sust masteron and winny. Absolutely nothing whatsoever. As far as calories being high and or diet being in check both have been in place well before my cycle. I was warned by a buddy about them and I wanted to see on my own. If other companies shipped like they do then the world would be a perfect place. It took only three days to get to my place WOW. At least I got it is the only plus haha. You all have been warned. This shit is nothing more then a well packaged F-U.



Can you post a Photograph of the Winny masteron and sustanon next to each other, and write on a peace of paper Biogen Sucks donkey dick on it


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 17, 2011)

interesting..no results at all..Hmmm


----------



## Digitalash (May 17, 2011)

just curious if you were warned why would you try it lol, just go with one of the sponsors with a good rep


----------



## damage (May 17, 2011)

You should thoroughly research brands and sources before you buy. If you had researched biogen, You would have known better.


----------

